# ACK!! Hundreds of fry!!



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

My balloon mollies dropped hundreds of fry!!! If anyone ever wants a balloon molly (preferably if you live in southern california), please, let me know! I'll give them away. :shock:


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Expect them to do that about every 28 days.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW! Congrats


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

After only having a couple at a time I'm sure you are shocked! That's very cool, wish I was closer I'd take a bunch of them. I'm in AZ maybe I could zip over on the weekend LOL


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2005)

hi what part of california do u live in? im in stockton. i would love some if u are close enough


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i'm in La Verne, Los Angeles area. They're still pretty small, so you can plan your trip carefully  

now, seriously, i dont know which ones are gonna be balloon mollies and which are not. i have blacks, greyish/whitish with black dots, one orange and calicos. the ones with black dots and 2 blacks are bigger because they were born a couple of months ago, the rest is still pretty small! And they keep coming!! :shock: 

By the way, how do I clean the breeding net? it's getting disgusting!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I scrubbed mine with a wash cloth in the tub to get the scum off.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm... but where do i put the fry? i dont have anywhere else to put them


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, how much room can they take? Just put them in a tupperware container or somesuch while you clean the basket. ( I clean mine by simply running a hard stream of water through them. ) Make sure they stay in their original water while in the plastic thingie, and then after the basket is back in the tank, pour the fry back into it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I use a turkey baster to pull the uneaten food out of the net after feedings. That way the net stays fairly clean.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

fish_doc, I tried the turkey baster, it worked great.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its a real handy item for the aquarium room. You can use it to prime filters too. Most the dollar stores around carry them. Only $1 for a real handy item.


----------

